# volunteering in Germany



## flasher702 (May 14, 2010)

Hello all. The g/f didn't get any scholorships and she is very sad about that (she got accepted to University of Edinburough) so we're doing a 6month volunteer job in Germany instead while she reapplies to unis and scholarships (many European scholarship deadlines were during her finals exams in the US and she missed them). Hopefully this will give us a chance to work on our language skills and do some networking in Germany.

We're going through United Planet which is the US affiliate to the International Cultural Youth Exchange (icja.de is the German affiliate). I'll be needing to work on my German but my g/f is fluent.

If you have any general advice or experience feel free to reply here. As I come across specific questions I'll start a new thread. 

I think I have all of finance needs figured out and ICYA makes that easy anyway.

I still need to look into getting the proper visa.


----------

